# Trump visit unites Iraqi politicians - they hate Trump



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 27, 2018)

Iraqi leaders denounce Trump visit to US troops

*Iraqi political and militia leaders have condemned US President Donald Trump's unannounced trip to Iraq as a violation of their country's sovereignty.

In a surprise visit to US troops, Trump on Wednesday landed at an airbase west of the Iraqi capital, Baghdad, where he thanked the soldiers for their service.

Sabah al-Saadi, the leader of the Islah parliamentary bloc, called for an emergency session of the Iraqi parliament "to discuss this blatant violation of Iraq's sovereignty and to stop these aggressive actions by Trump who should know his limits: The US occupation of Iraq is over".
*
It isnt a colony.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iraqi leaders denounce Trump visit to US troops
> 
> *Iraqi political and militia leaders have condemned US President Donald Trump's unannounced trip to Iraq as a violation of their country's sovereignty.
> 
> ...



it is increasingly Islamic and  trump is a KAFFIR


----------



## Oddball (Dec 27, 2018)

As though the multiple divisions of Murican troops stationed there aren't already a violation of their sovereignty?!?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> As though the multiple divisions of Murican troops stationed there aren't already a violation of their sovereignty?!?



as the saying goes.....TOUGH SHIT.      The USA has legitimate
interests in Iraq


----------



## Oddball (Dec 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> as the saying goes.....TOUGH SHIT.      The USA has legitimate
> interests in Iraq


No they don't....Didn't have any when Poppy Bush invaded them either.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 27, 2018)

Trump is CiC of this nation's military and if the Iraqi leadership doesn't like him visiting his troops they can fuck off


----------



## DOTR (Dec 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> As though the multiple divisions of Murican troops stationed there aren't already a violation of their sovereignty?!?



LOL. Look lets dont accuse this poor liberal of being bright. Just cunning with a vicious streak. He saw the chance to attack America and he did. Snakes strike by instinct.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > As though the multiple divisions of Murican troops stationed there aren't already a violation of their sovereignty?!?
> ...



Izzat all it takes?

So you're saying the Albanian Air Force can use my backyard for a landing strip and all they have to do is claim "Albania has legitimate interests in your back yard"?

Well, if you put it that way, hell come on in.  Can't argue wit dat.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > as the saying goes.....TOUGH SHIT.      The USA has legitimate
> ...



yes it did.    Saddam was FINANCIALLY supporting international Islamic
terrorism.    I do not get my information from  the Howdy Doody show----I got
it from real live interested muslims------some of whom were delighted with
his actions


----------



## Oddball (Dec 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> yes it did.    Saddam was FINANCIALLY supporting international Islamic
> terrorism.    I do not get my information from  the Howdy Doody show----I got
> it from real live interested muslims------some of whom were delighted with
> his actions


Saddam kept his boot on the throat of the kook Sunnis...Look at the man...He cut his hair, shaved, wore clothing other than the rags that the goat rapists do....You obviously got your information from Howdy Doody.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yes it did.    Saddam was FINANCIALLY supporting international Islamic
> ...



are you older than age 14?      Saddam was sunni THRU AND THRU-----He murdered Shiites wholesale     He paid sunnis who murdered Shiites and ----
other kaffirin.    ----MURDER---not war---GENOCIDAL MURDER------of both
Kurds and Shiites,   and of course------any sunni noble enough to stick a
knife into a jewish infant.       He had no impact on your hero    OSAMA


----------



## Oddball (Dec 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> are you older than age 14?      Saddam was sunni THRU AND THRU-----He murdered Shiites wholesale     He paid sunnis who murdered Shiites and ----
> other kaffirin.    ----MURDER---not war---GENOCIDAL MURDER------of both
> Kurds and Shiites,   and of course------any sunni noble enough to stick a
> knife into a jewish infant.       He had no impact on your hero    OSAMA


I know he was Sinni....But he still didn't take any shit from the freak jihadis....He wasn't going anywhere when Poppy Bush conned and lured him into attacking Kuwait, and he certainly wasn't going anywhere afterwards.

BTW, Bush allowed him to gas and massacre the Kurds...I have this on first-hand authority from a  good friend who was in the room when the stand-down order was issued....Quit getting your history from Howdy Doody.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > are you older than age 14?      Saddam was sunni THRU AND THRU-----He murdered Shiites wholesale     He paid sunnis who murdered Shiites and ----
> ...



BS       to what stand-down order do you refer?       "ALLOWED HIM TO GAS 
THE KURDS"      ----sorry buddy------you know no Sunnis and no Shiites or
the history thereof.     Neither needs PERMISSION to slaughter each others
children.     Saddam had no effect on Osama and was quite CELEBRATED
in Pakistan-------and the TALIBAN


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iraqi leaders denounce Trump visit to US troops
> 
> *Iraqi political and militia leaders have condemned US President Donald Trump's unannounced trip to Iraq as a violation of their country's sovereignty.
> 
> ...



*That is amazing.
Iraq is the only country that the Left thinks has sovereignty 
What happened to the One Worlders lol*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 27, 2018)

*The Crazy Liberals say that America is not a sovereign country with a border and immigration laws. *


----------



## Desperado (Dec 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > As though the multiple divisions of Murican troops stationed there aren't already a violation of their sovereignty?!?
> ...


Nothing about the US being in Iraq is legitimate.   We need to pull all our troops and equipment out as soon as possible,  If the Iraqi government wants us out we should take the hint and leave.  Lets pull the mask off and let Israel do their own work for once.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

Desperado said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Israel has nothing to do with Iraq.    Long ago,  Saddam was financing
terrorism against Israel------but Saddam is dead  and his Baathist power
is giving way to Islamism.    Iraq is in no position to finance anything.  
You got information on some issue between Iraq and Israel?     Of course not----the very best you can do is moronic libel.    Even Iran has no issue in Iraq


----------



## Mindful (Dec 27, 2018)

Desperado said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



They are doing. All the time.

They've just blown up a Hezbollah tunnel in Southern Lebanon.


----------



## Desperado (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iraqi leaders denounce Trump visit to US troops
> 
> *Iraqi political and militia leaders have condemned US President Donald Trump's unannounced trip to Iraq as a violation of their country's sovereignty.
> 
> ...




He's commander n chief of US forces in Iraq. Whats with the Iraqi leaders? are they morons ? It was a wise move by Trump not showing his hand. You never know which guy wearing an Iraqi military uniform is going to shoot you in the back. Funny they protest the guy who is now beginning to be the least aggressive president in the region as he is pulling troops out of Syria and Afghanistan. Iraqi Leaders should be happy they dont live under the boot heel of Saddam and his sons. 
Sounds to me like a bunch of bluster to make themselves look strong in front of their own military and people though. You pretty much know they have to do that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 27, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Iraqi leaders denounce Trump visit to US troops
> ...


Because Iraq has done so well since the US invasion looking for bogus WMDs ?


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




everyone knows a mistake was made with WMDs,  but the fact still remains, afterwards we had to stay because the Iraqi government needed us to stay. The people currently in power are personally far better off than they would have been under Saddam, so if there are improvements to be made in Iraq, which I'm sure there obviously are, those very same people in charge now find themselves in a place power to get it done.
What remains to be seen though is if they will be any better than every other ME strongman who typically only looks out for #1


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 27, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I dont think it was a mistake. I think the invasion was a deliberate bonehead policy. We can all agree that Saddam was a shit.
But the allies went into Iraq without any plan whatsoever. And here we are today. Bush and Blair should fry for the mess they created.


----------



## ESay (Dec 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump is CiC of this nation's military and if the Iraqi leadership doesn't like him visiting his troops they can fuck off


It would be better if your troops fuck off from the country where they are not particularly greeted.


----------

